
Google Encrypted Subdomain - abrbhat
https://encrypted.google.com/
======
Sami_Lehtinen
What's the actual point? Because I'm missing it.

~~~
iwintermute
If I recall correctly encrypted.google.com used https by default at the times
where google.com was via http. Now it's the same as a normal one.

